# Deleting table in data model done in Power Query



## sdraht (Sep 20, 2017)

I've added a table using Power Query to the PowerPivot data model. No problem.

I decided to delete it as another table has better data. So I delete the bad table Workbook Query in Power Query (Get & Transform). No problem.

But the table still resides in the data model of PowerPivot. When I try to delete it, it tells me it was created in Power Query and I need to go there to make changes. But the query itself no longer resides in the Workbook Query list.

I'm using Office 365 Excel. I also tried to delete the connection to the table in both Get & Transform and PowerPivot. No luck!

Any suggestions?

Sue


----------



## gazpage (Sep 21, 2017)

That's weird. Have you done refresh all from the Data tab?


----------



## sdraht (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes, I've refreshed all, I've looked at every connection option and tried to delete that. There are no relationships tied to the table, nothing! At this point, I was early in the process of generating the model so I just started over with the correct table. This has happened to me before and that's been my only solution....start over!


----------

